# Physikalische Adresse der Netzwerkkarte



## Zweistein (5. Aug 2004)

Wie kann die Physikalische Adresse (MAC-Adresse) der verwendeten Netzwerkkarte abfragt werden?
Momentan verwende ich den Befehl 
	
	
	
	





```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("ipconfig /all");
```
Dieser Befehl ist jedoch nicht Betriebssystemunabhängig.
Wie kann ich diese Adresse auf jedem beliebigen Betriebsystem (z.B.: Mac OS X, Linux, ...) abfragen?


----------



## meez (5. Aug 2004)

Gar nicht mit Java...
Das ist Layer 2...
Da musst du, wie du es schon gemacht hast, einen native Befehl nehmen..


----------



## Chrispe (20. Aug 2004)

Hallo,

naja probieren könntest du es auch über ein RARP Reverse adress resolution protocol. Dazu müsste die Karte aber in einem Netz angemeldet sein, das heißt eine gültige IP haben. Mittels ARP wird sie mit der Mac "verknüpft" und umgekehrt RARP...mal ganz global....falls das überhaupt in Betracht kommt


----------



## PseudoReal (6. Sep 2004)

also dazu habe ich dann auch nochmal ne frage:

es ist also so wie ich das verstanden habe nicht möglich, wenn ich zB nen ping an nen rechner mache und die IP zurückbekomme auch gleich die mac-adresse zurückzubekommen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Sep 2004)

Nein!

1 Wenn du einen PING auf die IP Adresse x machst und deine Netzwerkkarte die ZIEL-MAC schon kennt, dann schickst du das Paket direkt an die richtige MAC

2 Wenn deine Netzwerkkarte die ZIEL-MAC noch nicht kennt, dann wird vorher extra eine ARP Broadcast Nachricht losgeschickt ("Wer hat die IP x?"); die Ziel-Netzwerkkarte antwortet mir Ihrer MAC und weiter wie in 1

3 bei anderen Netzwerksegmenten kommen noch Router dazu usw.

zum Thema: mit Java kann man ARP nicht benutzen (gibts einfach nicht, das ist in Java nicht eingabaut) und auch die MAC-Adresse nicht abfragen


----------

